# Hab Mal Ne Frage!!!



## bodenseefischer56 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi, mit wie vielen jahren kann man sich in BaWü schon einen Angelschein machen
??:vik:


----------



## Basti94 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hab Mal Ne Frage!!!*

Ich glaube das ist in jedem BL gleich und ich meine 14(ist in NDS so)


----------



## angelpfeife (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hab Mal Ne Frage!!!*

Hi,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube dass es ziemlich egal ist. Bei meinem Vater war ein 8 Jähriger dabei ( war halt vor 18 Jahren). ich glaub aber zu wissen dass ein nachbar von mir lestztes Jahr hier in BW die Prüfung gemacht hat und der ist Jahrgang 95.


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hab Mal Ne Frage!!!*

thx aber weiter geholfen hatt mir das auch nicht


----------



## celebration (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hab Mal Ne Frage!!!*

Ich kann zwar jetzt nur für NRW sprechen, aber hier ist es so, dass man die Prüfung für den Angelschein schon im vorraus machen kann, und mit 14 Jahren bekommt man den Angelschein dann ausgestellt.


----------

